# TD+ Stream/DL to our TiVo iOS app



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

My suggestion... I don't think I am the only one...

Allow TD+ to stream/dl content directly to the TiVo iOS app.

Currently we have to first transfer the content TO the TiVo, Have a TiVo Stream (Or a Romio with stream) and then DL/Stream the content to our TiVo iOS app. All of this is a time consuming PITA. I do have a TiVo Stream.

The other method of course, is use TD+ and covert it then use iTunes to transfer it the iOS device. All of this is still a PITA. And the conversion takes time, plus the quality sucks, as well. Seems the quality is much better when you transfer it to the TiVo and use the Stream to transfer to the iOS device.

I am sure there are probably some Tech issues that don't make this an easy task, but I also know its not impossible.

TGC


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I am not really sure what you are asking...

If you have a stream, it is the best method to transfer content to the TiVo IOS app. If the content you are interested in isn't on the TiVo - then do the conversions and move it directly to your I-device... Though it is still probably easier to transfer to the TiVo and let it do all the work.

If you don't have a stand alone stream - get one, they are pretty cheap.


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

I do have a stream.
I do have TD+

I have about 500+ TiVo recorders shows, movies, and other video on my computer that I can transfer to my Tivo to view. I transfer these 500+ videos using TD+ or pyTivo

Yes I can use TD+ to convert the recording and then use iTunes to transfer it to my iPad. This process is very time consuming and requires more effort on a user to get this video to the iPad. This also requires the iPad have enough memory available as well, because it requires the video to be stored on the iPad.

What I want is TD+ to STREAM that video directly to the iOS TiVo app the same way the stream device STREAMS the video directly from a TiVo.

Now do you understand? I don't want to have to transfer the video to my TiVo first just to stream it to my iPad. Nor do I really want to download the video to my iPad either. Although downloading the video to the iPad using the stream from the TiVo produces a much better quality video then using TD+ to convert and iTunes to copy the converted TiVo file to the iPad.

Tgc


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

The content needs to be converted to h.264, for which the Stream has dedicated hardware. So for this to work, the content would have to leave TD+, travel to the Stream, then to the iOS device to work. Most PCs wouldn't have the horsepower needed to convert the content in realtime (or better) on the fly.

It wouldn't be impossible to go PC->Stream->iOS, but if all devices were operating wirelessly, that's going to be a relatively large amount of traffic. I have one TiVo (a Premiere) operating wirelessly in my office. I can reliably watch it's content on another TiVo, but I've never tried to stream it to my phone or tablet. When I get home tonight I'll see if I can reliably stream from it through the Roamio Plus downstairs(well through it's Stream unit anyway) to my iPhone. If that works, then we'll know I have the bandwidth available to do the same thing with a PC as the starting point.


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

Question. If it has to be converted to H.264, then why doesn't the Stream already work on H.264 content? On our system, only the broadcast networks are MPEG2. All of the other channels are H.264, and cannot be streamed or downloaded.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

All H.264 is not the same. iOS devices have very strict limitations on the resolutions, bitrates, profile/level, etc... they can play so simply passing the H.264 through from your H.264 channel to the iOS device would not necessarily work. They would still need to be recoded to a compatible parameter set to guarantee they would play on the iOS device.

As to the OP... being able to stream from TD would be awesome. However TiVo hasn't updated their TD app in a looooooong time so I'm not sure that's at the top of their list. If they enabled MRS, even if it were just for .tivo files, then it should work with the Stream too. The Stream is basically just an MRS proxy between the TiVo and the iPad, so if they enabled MRS then Stream support should be automatic.


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

gonzotek said:


> The content needs to be converted to h.264, for which the Stream has dedicated hardware. So for this to work, the content would have to leave TD+, travel to the Stream, then to the iOS device to work. Most PCs wouldn't have the horsepower needed to convert the content in realtime (or better) on the fly.


I would tend to disagree with you on that most computers don't have the horsepower to convert on the fly. I have 3 affordable computers that do so on the fly and covert to the Roku, or Xbox, or to my TV as well. My computer has the same hardware video coversion as the TiVo Stream.

Cheap computers sub $1000 possibly may not have the power.



gonzotek said:


> It wouldn't be impossible to go PC->Stream->iOS, but if all devices were operating wirelessly, that's going to be a relatively large amount of traffic. I have one TiVo (a Premiere) operating wirelessly in my office. I can reliably watch it's content on another TiVo, but I've never tried to stream it to my phone or tablet. When I get home tonight I'll see if I can reliably stream from it through the Roamio Plus downstairs(well through it's Stream unit anyway) to my iPhone. If that works, then we'll know I have the bandwidth available to do the same thing with a PC as the starting point.


There is software available now that runs on NAS devices as well as under PC environment that will STREAM video directly to an iPAD. and will covert the video as needed. PlayOn Software does this quite well. It just can convert Native .TiVO files.

of course I have a gigabit wired network with a newer ACN wireless dual band network too.

Just would love for TiVo Desktop + to be able to stream the native .TiVo even if it first has to send it to the stream. TiVo's have to send it to the stream as well.

I know its possible... given the proper hardware in the computer of course. I agree though it might not be an easy task.

TGC


----------

